# Objekt in WinCC flexible drehen?



## pinolino (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich schaffe es nicht in WinCC flex 2008 ein Objekt zu drehen.

Ich habe aus den Basisobjekten ein Rechteck eingefügt und wollte dies gerne um ca. 30Grad drehen. Aber ich finde keine Möglichkeit dazu! 

Wie kann ich denn so ein Rechteck drehen?

Vielen Dank!

pinolino


----------



## marlob (19 Mai 2010)

Habe hier kein flexible, aber gibt es nicht den Punkt Animation -> Drehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2010)

einzigste möglichkeit bei flex, viele Bitmaps zu zeichen wo deine
Grafik gedreht wird. Diese dann in einer Grafikliste zu legen und
dann mit einer Variablen zu anmieren.


----------



## petzi (19 Mai 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten... na das scheint aber höchst kompliziert zu sein.

Kann ich denn nicht z.B. ein Rechteck in Photoshop zeichnen, dieses drehen und dann nach WinCC flex importieren?


----------



## marlob (19 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> einzigste möglichkeit bei flex, viele Bitmaps zu zeichen wo deine
> Grafik gedreht wird. Diese dann in einer Grafikliste zu legen und
> dann mit einer Variablen zu anmieren.


@Helmut
habe noch nicht mit flexible gearbeitet, aber ist das wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit in diesem sauteurem Programm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2010)

hallo marlob,
so ist es, bei den sauteueren Programm, mir würde nur noch einfallen
das bei PC-Runtimer das über AktiveX oder bei panels über die noch 
teuerere ODK-Software.

@pinolino, @petzi seit ihr die selben personen 
ihr verwirrt mich gerade ein wenig.


----------



## petzi (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

nein ich bin nur eine Person... 


Ich wollte eigentlich grad auch eine Frage zu dem Thema stellen - nämlich: 

"Kann ich denn nicht z.B. ein Rechteck in Photoshop zeichnen, dieses drehen und dann nach WinCC flex importieren?"

Ich habe mir allerdings in der Vergangenheit einige "Standardsätze" zur Erleichterung der Schreibarbeit vorgefertigt - dummerweise habe ich einen davon (Danke für eure Antworten... na das scheint aber höchst kompliziert zu sein.) versehentlich jetzt hier rein kopiert. Aber echt lustig, wie der grad zum Thema passt. 

Also dann nochmals meine Frage:

Kann ich denn nicht z.B. ein Rechteck in Photoshop zeichnen, dieses drehen und dann nach WinCC flex importieren?"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2010)

du meinst jetzt die Grafik aus Photoshob ist animert und führt die Drehung aus?

Die frage ist was kann flexibel, aus der hilfe bekomme ich folgende Antwort


> Grafik
> Im Objekt "Grafikanzeige" können die folgenden Grafikformate verwendet werden: *.bmp, *.tif, *.png, *.ico, *.emf, *.wmf, *.gif, *.jpg oder *.jpeg. Grafiken können auch als OLE-Objekte in der Grafikanzeige verwendet werden.


 
dann habe ich mal bei Google geschaut was mann unter OLE-Objekte 
versteht und bin auf folgenden Link aus den SPS-Forum gestossen 

http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-24280.html


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @pinolino, @petzi seit ihr die selben personen
> ihr verwirrt mich gerade ein wenig.





petzi schrieb:


> nein ich bin nur eine Person...


Na, das ist ja mal eine präzise Antwort. So messerscharf eindeutig müssen SPS-Programmierer sein. 



petzi schrieb:


> Kann ich denn nicht z.B. ein Rechteck in Photoshop zeichnen, dieses drehen und dann nach WinCC flex importieren?


Du kannst mit beliebigen Programmen Grafiken erzeugen und *in WinCCflex-ES importieren*, entweder 
als Datei (siehe Beitrag #8 ) oder als Screenshot über die Zwischenablage.

Zur *Laufzeit* kann WinCCflex kein Objekt drehen. Das geht nur über vorgefertigte Grafiken mit den 
verschiedenen gedrehten Ansichten in einer Grafikliste.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## petzi (19 Mai 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja mal eine präzise Antwort. So messerscharf eindeutig müssen SPS-Programmierer sein.
> Gruß
> Harald


 
Ja gell, nur mein Fachwissen hinkt noch etwas hinterher... 

Habe jetzt gelesen, dass in WinCC flex auch *nur* Symbole aus der Symbolbibliothek gedreht werden können; nicht aber Symbole aus den Basisobjekten!


----------



## pinolino (19 Mai 2010)

petzi schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> nein ich bin nur eine Person...


 
Das trifft im Übrigen auch auf mich zu! Obwohl, manche sagen ja von mir, ich hätte zwei Gesichter! 


Ich glaube meine Frage ist etwas falsch verstanden worden. Ich möchte das Objekt (Rechteck) nicht zur Laufzeit drehen, sondern es soll einfach *nicht* waagrecht, bzw. senkrecht, sondern leicht schräg in ein Bild von WinCC flex eigefügt werden.

Grüße
pinolino


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Mai 2010)

@Pinolino:
die Antwort hat Helmut dir doch schon gegeben : ein gedrehtes Rechteck als Bitmap (o.ä.) einfügen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## SPSKILLER (19 Mai 2010)

pinolino schrieb:


> Das trifft im Übrigen auch auf mich zu! Obwohl, manche sagen ja von mir, ich hätte zwei Gesichter!
> 
> 
> Ich glaube meine Frage ist etwas falsch verstanden worden. Ich möchte das Objekt (Rechteck) nicht zur Laufzeit drehen, sondern es soll einfach *nicht* waagrecht, bzw. senkrecht, sondern leicht schräg in ein Bild von WinCC flex eigefügt werden.
> ...


 

könnte auch mit nem Polygon funktionieren.

Micha


----------



## pinolino (19 Mai 2010)

So, habe das Rechteck jetzt "einfach" als Bitmap eingefügt. Hat geklappt.

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe!

Grüße

pinolino


----------



## Heyde (9 August 2012)

Moin Jungs,

das hört sich ja schon gut an hier, aber ich habe grade mehrere Textfelder die ich um 90° drehen will. mit der tollen Taste "Objekt um 90° nach Rechts drehen" gehts anscheinend nicht und als Gruppe drehen auch nicht. 

Hat wer da eine Idee zu meinen Problem?

Grüße 

Heyde


----------



## Kallemann (11 August 2012)

Hallo Heyde.

Bei Textfeldern könntest Du einfach die Text-Ausrichtung auf vertikal einstellen ( Eigenschaften > Text > Ausrichtung ).

VG Carsten


----------

